# incredimail Email Software ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am trying to set up 

*IncrediMail
*

pop-up window to stay open Alter me indefinitely. til I get the New Email here is a screenshot of the Duration time what do I have to set it on to make it stay poped up ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't use it and would not, that said did you check their help Incredimail Support Center


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Remove the tick from the box on the left and it should leave the notification on the screen until you open the new email.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten why not use Incredimail am looking for a email software like Incredmail which handels Gmail and Pop any recamendations


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I have no use for it, outlook and gmail do just fine, if I were to use anything it would be https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/thunderbird/


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*koala*I removed the tick from the box on the left and it should leave the notification on the screen until you open the new email.It did not work here is another screenshot 

__________________


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

joeten said:


> I have no use for it, outlook and gmail do just fine, if I were to use anything it would be https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/thunderbird/


+1


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

The notifier is only meant to be a short-term thing to catch your attention when you're at the computer looking at the screen. Try increasing the number of seconds to the maximum of 999 (16 minutes).

From IncrediMail dismissing notifier - IncrediMail Forums (2013)


> Question: can the notifier show up for longer then 999 seconds or never be dismissed before I log into incredimail
> 
> Answer: Thank you for taking the time to send your suggestion but IncrediMail doesn't have this feature at the moment.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

increasing the number of seconds to the maximum of 999 (16 minutes) you can type in ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never used Incredimail, but from your screenshot it looks like you can type in the number of seconds.

How long do you want the notification to be on the screen for? If it's more than a few minutes, it would be better to just leave the program open and turn off the notifier.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*koala *
I want the notification to be on the screen for more than a few minutes, it would be better to just leave the program open and turn off the notifier.what do you mean better to just leave the program open and turn off the notifier would I get a indacator pop up telling me New mail has come in ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you having trouble using the reply box? I've been fixing the formatting of your posts, but I've left the last one so you can see how it looks. You're turning all your posts into links. All you need to do is click the Post Reply button at the bottom left of the thread, then type your reply into the box and click the Submit Reply button.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*koala did you see this reply please answer*
I want the notification to be on the screen for more than a few minutes, it would be better to just leave the program open and turn off the notifier.what do you mean  better to just leave the program open and turn off the notifier would I get a indacator pop up telling me New mail has come in ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you leave the program running, you won't need any popups when a new email comes in. You'll be able to see it in the Incredimail window.

999 seconds is the maximum. If that's not long enough, then there's not much more you can do.

It looks like you're still having trouble using the reply box.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Koala how do you set up to leave the program running, you won't need any popups when a new email comes in. You'll be able to see it in the Incredimail window.?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Start Incredimail, then leave it running and don't close it. When a new email arrives, it will appear in the Incredimail window.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Koala Start Incredimail, leave it running open on the desktop and don't close it. When a new email arrives, it will appear in the Incredimail window.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I think Incredimail is flagged up by a lot of adware removal apps, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Incredimail, in order to do what it does, uses HTML and as such is a security risk by virtue of the ability for virus code to be hidden within messages .. if your PC gets hacked, you pick up a virus or malware, it is possible for your messages to become infected, spreading the virus to all your friends and e-mail contacts. By virtue of the HTML code, as soon as the message is DISPLAYED on someones screen, whether in part or whole, the infection has spread to their computer. That is why it is recommended to use only text format or at least read all messages in text format since the code cannot be acted upon.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Are their any other email software you know which When you receive new e-mail,it gives you a popup notifacation until you get the new mail get back to me please ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I already told you about Thunderbird https://www.mozilla.org/en-GB/thunderbird/features/
It has a lot of help info too https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/products/thunderbird


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten I know of thunderbird like you said any others ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

They show 5 here Windows email: 5 best free clients | TechRadar
You can check for others by googling Email clients.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

joeten is Outlook desktop ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have gone through that before, it's not free so unless your planning on buying it there is little point to discussing it https://products.office.com/en-us/outlook/email-and-calendar-software-microsoft-outlook


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

And please stop making links in your posts to my profile and or others, if someone wants to check them they can do it themselves.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Whichever email program you decide to use (gmail, Incredimail, Thunderbird, etc), they all have the option for notifications.

The popup will tell you who the email has come from, the subject title, and sometimes the first few lines of the message.

After a few seconds or minutes the popup will disappear, but the notifier in the system tray (bottom right of screen, next to the clock) will have a number on the icon telling you how many emails are waiting for you to view them. This number will disppear after you open the emails.

Is this the kind of thing you're looking for?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

*koala yes looking for pop up notifer in email client which is the email client are free ?
*


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You will not get one that stays up more than a set time. I have already told you to cease making links in your posts to profiles, if you don't stop now, I will infract you, that is the last warning you will get.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thunderbird and gmail are free and both support notifications.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

TBird notifies by sound also if you set it that way.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I would avoid Incredimail like the plague now, as a past user I had multiple infections while that was on my computer.


----------

